# benefits DHSS



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Just been talking to a guy who works at the DHSS call centre, he was saying that he had a 52 year old self employed builder who has never claimed before but has had no work rang up asking for some help and all he could offer him was the payment of his national health stamp.The next phone call he received was from a somali immigrant who couldn't speak English and required a translator with 7 children and another on the way complaining that her £40.000 a year benefits was not enough to live on !!!!
He also stated that they had been receiving phone calls from Bulgaria and Romania with reference to benefits available in preparation for the window that will be opening soon here in the UK.
I am not a racist and support my own charity in Africa but something is seriously wrong with our system, there are many of us out there who have invested in our nation and asked for nothing in return and when you hear things like this it's like your own government is slapping you in the face.If you agree with me please share. Please share this on your timeline !









saw this on face book this morning, and reminded me of John (Dentted) who has worked his whole life and can claim next to nothing. thoughts?


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Gazzer, anyone who has worked all their lives and paid their dues, has been through this. Totally let down when in need by your own government. Been there, got the T shirt.

Successive governments have opened the door to these issues, often ignoring the genuine cases that need help when coming from abroad, but allowing the economic benefit migrants to run riot over the system, often backed by slavish immigration and benefit departments falling over themselves to be PC and help this scum. Obviously it accelerated under the last Labour administrations policy of open door migration and to hell with the incumbents already living in the UK.
They have even had to admit it now to stand any chance of getting re elected, not sure they wouldn't do it again.

If you area fully paid up member of this society, does not matter where you originated from, when you fall on hard times you are f**ked, but if you have never done a days graft in your life and/or drift in on a boat, under a train or in the back of a lorry with a posse of kids in tow because they were never told to keep their legs shut then the red carpet is rolled out.

The issue with Bulgaria and Romania..............only a cock would think that not many will turn up and start claiming.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

i suppose it isn't until it is put in plain english and shoved under your nose that it actually hits home bud. what made me think was Kammys post the other day with a picture of a dhss benefit leaflet showing an indian family and telling them how to claim benefits. are we living in utter madness?


----------



## Stevo Fife (Jan 6, 2013)

Crazy country we live in.
Absolutely gone to pot!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> Says it all really!!


Bloody socalist propaganda! They won't be happy until all the genuine working population of this country have been replaced with in-bred, or imported scroungers. My wife was made redundant last year, who's worked full time since she was 16, but the DWP told her she wasn't eligable for benefits as she had savings over £16k. Well thanks a bunch!

Shouldn't that information in the pic be one page in chapter 10 in a document with the first 9 chapters describing what you have to do to work and contribute to this country? If you don't put anything in, then you shouldn't get anything out!

10 years working to fix this nations shite roads should be a starting point before any immigrants are entitled to benefits.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> saw this on face book this morning, and reminded me of John (Dentted) who has worked his whole life and can claim next to nothing. thoughts


My sister manages a Job Centre I was speaking to her about this kind of thing at the weekned. Unless you have worked and paid tax in this country for a minimum of 18 months, you cannot claim a penny. If your friend has paid stamp, then he will be entitled to 6 months job seekers allowance as long as he is looking for work. They wont give hiom money to subsidise the fact that his own busines is failing. So whilst al of those people from all those countries may have been asking, they will have also been given the answer of 'nothing' to the question 'what will I get'.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

PaulS said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Says it all really!!
> ...


Last thing I wanted PAul was to start a thread that generates into racist comments. ( not saying you have mind) I do feel that past governments have created a situation where it could in the uk breed racism with people out of work and once again losing homes and our own government give out leaflets like the above. It just beggars belief of how unfair our society has become.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> PaulS said:
> 
> 
> > KammyTT said:
> ...


No racism here I'm just ranting against a system that prefers to dish out money gratis to those who have contributed nothing, over those that have contributed everything. Charity begins at home.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Lets not forget that the only area that received extra money when Cameron took power was over seas aid every other area was cut so you can see where the his priorities are


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Lets not forget that the only area that received extra money when Cameron took power was over seas aid every other area was cut so you can see where the his priorities are


Is there any difference between any of the political parties? There all quite happy to swap around their policies like a game of pass the parcel when it suits them.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Paul, Andy I agree with you both and wonder if the only way is to pull out of the EU and put our house back into order by ejecting all illegals completely stopping all migrants coming in and stoping all benefits to foreigners including nhs and housing until the country is back in running order.
Any business that was losing money wouldn't hesitate to do all of the above until it was a profitable viable business once again.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

PaulS said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Lets not forget that the only area that received extra money when Cameron took power was over seas aid every other area was cut so you can see where the his priorities are
> ...


Really fair point, The problem is that there is no difference between the parties and thats why we get the same old same old these days from whoever is in.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

BrianR said:


> > saw this on face book this morning, and reminded me of John (Dentted) who has worked his whole life and can claim next to nothing. thoughts
> 
> 
> My sister manages a Job Centre I was speaking to her about this kind of thing at the weekned. Unless you have worked and paid tax in this country for a minimum of 18 months, you cannot claim a penny. If your friend has paid stamp, then he will be entitled to 6 months job seekers allowance as long as he is looking for work. They wont give hiom money to subsidise the fact that his own busines is failing. So whilst al of those people from all those countries may have been asking, they will have also been given the answer of 'nothing' to the question 'what will I get'.


I can believe that, and I also believe that there are plenty more claimants being fast tracked into the country, and straight onto benefits as a result of the governments politically correct pr campaign. Stories of eastern european criminal gangs running people into the country are well known.

My job in it support was shipped out to india via BT 10 years ago since then I've had to adapt to a new job and generally get on with it without help from the state. If it isn't willing to help us out when we need it, to continue to build on what we have built, and would rather dish out money to nobodies, then we are fcuked.


----------



## .Griff. (Dec 17, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> saw this on face book.......thoughts?


You shouldn't believe everything you see on FB.

So much misinformation and scaremongering on here it's laughable.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> .....until the country is back in running order.
> Any business that was losing money wouldn't hesitate to do all of the above until it was a profitable viable business once again.


Yeah but the problem is that immigrants are pretty much running the country nowdays. If the immigrants were kicked out the country would come to a standstill :wink:

The lax benefit system has enabled those who are too lazy to get off their arses to go to work become a lifestyle option, with the jobs that they don't want to do now being done by immigrants at a cheaper rate.

2/3 of the workforce in our electronics company are Polish, Lithuanian, and Czechs and are quite simply the nicest and most hard working people I've ever worked with. The focus needs to be on removing the illegals and stopping the benefits gravy train.

It's not all that bad though. Look at how much choice we have nowdays when the car needs washing!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

PaulS said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > .....until the country is back in running order.
> ...


Lol twat........don't you know that taking a Tt to a car wash place is illegal. 

Yes I agree Paul, but if it was done in stages.....obviously not all at once it could work. Yes I agree that most are nice peeps and hard working. Wish our own lot had the same work ethics!!!! Had it to easy for too long maybe and think the state owes them a living.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> Yes I agree that most are nice peeps and hard working. *Wish our own lot* had the same work ethics!!!! Had it to easy for too long maybe and think the state owes them a living.


Couldn't agree more. We had an influx of temporary workers before Christmas to fulfill a large order and the difference in their attitude and work ethics compared to the others was astonishing. One of them made some stupid comments as if he was at school when asked not to use his mobile phone on the shop floor. Needless to say he was kicked out the next morning.

Can't get the staff now days .... I wonder why?


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

i havnt got the energy to slag off this country tonight sufice to say its shit and the politicians need good shake and grow some balls.everybody is too busy walking on egg shells and wasting time and money pissing about.end of energy burst.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

PaulS said:


> Bloody socalist propaganda! They won't be happy until all the genuine working population of this country have been replaced with in-bred, or imported scroungers. My wife was made redundant last year, who's worked full time since she was 16, but the DWP told her she wasn't eligable for benefits as she had savings over £16k. Well thanks a bunch!
> 
> Shouldn't that information in the pic be one page in chapter 10 in a document with the first 9 chapters describing what you have to do to work and contribute to this country? If you don't put anything in, then you shouldn't get anything out!
> 
> 10 years working to fix this nations shite roads should be a starting point before any immigrants are entitled to benefits.


A friend of mine was made redundant a few years ago and his redundancy payoff alone was well in excess of that figure, yet he still got unemployment benefits. He even told them he didn't want benefits and just wanted his NI covered, but they said he was entitled to the benefits and it was actually more paperwork just to get the NI payments on their own... Not sure who your wife spoke to, but that doesn't sound right to me.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Spandex said:


> PaulS said:
> 
> 
> > Bloody socalist propaganda! They won't be happy until all the genuine working population of this country have been replaced with in-bred, or imported scroungers. My wife was made redundant last year, who's worked full time since she was 16, but the DWP told her she wasn't eligable for benefits as she had savings over £16k. Well thanks a bunch!
> ...


She's got some free accountancy training as part of the (small) redundancy package when they shut the firm down. The £16k was the story she got when she went to see the DWP but she's since got another job. But it now involves travelling and longer hours ... for less disposable income than before.... would it be more economical to be on benefits?


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Spandex said:


> PaulS said:
> 
> 
> > Bloody socalist propaganda! They won't be happy until all the genuine working population of this country have been replaced with in-bred, or imported scroungers. My wife was made redundant last year, who's worked full time since she was 16, but the DWP told her she wasn't eligable for benefits as she had savings over £16k. Well thanks a bunch!
> ...


May have been social security rather than job seekers. The job seekers is assesed after 6 months and generally stopped at that point. If you have funds you are expected to use them or claim. It is a shock to anyone who has worked all of their lives and understandibly so. Not only that you are made to prove that you have looked for work (rightly so) but it is generally delivered by people who seriously lack empathy. Their job is stop you getting benefits rather than helping you to find work, they do very little.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

BrianR said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > PaulS said:
> ...


Well he had to go to the job centre every couple of weeks to 'discuss' his job hunting, so I think it was job seekers allowance they were giving him. He used to drive to the job centre in his 911. He was out of work for less than 6 months though.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

c15 ttt said:


> i havnt got the energy to slag off this country tonight sufice to say its shit and the politicians need good shake and grow some balls.everybody is too busy walking on egg shells and wasting time and money pissing about.end of energy burst.


awww what's up bud? not like you to back off from a thread like this :lol:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Even the legit hardworking Poles in our company complain about the lax over-generous benefits system here. They only get a very minimal unemployment payout in Poland compared to ours. To use their words, if you don't work in Poland you are fcuked. That's why so many of them have come over here to do the jobs that our idle non-working classes won't do.

We should do what the Dutch did after the war. Use the idle labour to do something useful like rebuilding the countries infrastructure (roads/cycleways) before being 'entitled' to benefits.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

anyone able bodied and not working should be made to do community work at least three days a week paul, still gives them two days to search for a job


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

The benefits system was conceived I believe, as a "safety net". Now it seems more like a bed to lie ( both untruths and repose) on.
I was always taught self reliance by my parents. 
WTF has gone wrong... :twisted: ( that's rhetorical btw no need to reply!)

Brian


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Gazzer said:


> Just been talking to a guy who works at the DHSS call centre, he was saying that he had a 52 year old self employed builder who has never claimed before but has had no work rang up asking for some help and all he could offer him was the payment of his national health stamp.


That's exactly the same response I got. Been paying in all my life and mostly higher rate tax. Got hit hard by the recession and multiple bad debts so closed the business. All I was offered was NI credits - or in normal language, my stamp was paid.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

PaulS said:


> We should do what the Dutch did after the war. Use the idle labour to do something useful like rebuilding the countries infrastructure (roads/cycleways) before being 'entitled' to benefits.


That is something I believe too. Our roads are in dire need of repair and strewn with litter. Why can't the unemployed be put to good use sorting that little lot out and earn something too?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Spandex said:


> ...they said he was entitled to the benefits and it was actually more paperwork just to get the NI payments on their own...


This is absolutely true. They have to make the claim for NI stamps manually and cannot 'find you on the system'.

Every two weeks I went into that miserable place I had to explain that I was only getting my stamp paid. I then found out the credits aren't actually paid until you sign off. It is then up to the individual to chase up the Department of Work and Pensions to make sure the credits have been brought up to date.

The system is a shambles. The majority of people in Job Centres are not really interested in helping you find work. To them you are just a statistic that has to be processed. I got virtually zero help looking for work and they were almost incredulous that I did most of my searching online.

They did send me on a course to teach me how to write a CV even though I already had one that I adjusted for every job I applied for. The people who were in the classroom with me were mostly illiterate. A CV is going to make FA difference to their position.

How can it be that in the 21st century the UK is still allowing people to leave school without being able to read and write?


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> How can it be that in the 21st century the UK is still allowing people to leave school without being able to read and write?


[/quote]

whet e bruliant kweschun :lol:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Tritium said:


> The benefits system was conceived I believe, as a "safety net".


Yes and it's been steadily expanded, particularly so when labour were last in power with their tax credits policy, over-complicating it and turning it into the gravy train it is now. There's a massive backlog of applicants in the system still to be processed and the queue doesn't seem to be getting any smaller.



rustyintergrale said:


> PaulS said:
> 
> 
> > We should do what the Dutch did after the war. Use the idle labour to do something useful like rebuilding the countries infrastructure (roads/cycleways) before being 'entitled' to benefits.
> ...


Surely taxpayers should get _something_ back for subsidising the long term unemployed? Would it not restore a sense of pride in these people, and we could get the roads fixed for half the price? May be it's a too simplistic example, maybe many of them have been on the benefits system for too long, and are too far gone, I don't know. May be someone from the PC set will tell us why it can't be done.

Rusty my wifes (single) visit to the DWP pretty much matches your experience. A miserable lot and they were only really interested in teaching her to suck eggs and tick boxes on forms. The system is clearly geared to avoid payouts to those who have paid in over the years, yet if you don't speak English and have 6 kids in tow they will probably bend over backwards to help.

If I had the time I'd like to read that booklet from the DWP. Trouble is I'm too busy working my ass off paying the bills.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Even the US have a back to work program which is based on simple road repair labour, when I was there a few years ago there was road works everywhere, makes sense, but here in the UK because of our local council system and contractor agreements it would just not be possible to do, a case of Labour bureaucracy and Conservative privatisation coming together in one gigantic mess.

Being made redundant myself this June but with a hefty severance pay, so no benefits for me then although I would get jobskeeker allowance, could live on that (with one years mortgage protection in place) for say another 4 years but obviously would like another job with some sort of savings.

Thought for a while about getting another career but because I have a degree, a previous professional job and being 41 I have NO CHANCE of being taken on the current apprenticeship scheme cause it would cost the potential employer too much to train and invest in, the National Careers Service confirmed that.

Fortunately I have a Job Centre plus just round the corner so wondering could I pop into there every day, which would also prove that I am indeed actively looking for a job?


----------

